# Battle of the Netbooks...Who Will Win for DanishDevil?



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I am planning on purchasing a netbook in December.  I will also be running a mATX system so I can take it with me wherever I go.

My idea is to be able to bench and game on the mATX system, and have the netbook for ultra portability and note-taking in class.

Because I'm a Business major, I need to be able to run Microsoft Office programs like Excel without a hitch.  I would also like to be able to semi-multitask without a huge hiccup.  Vista home prem. would be a plus, if it ran smoothly.

I want something really small and really light with at least 3-4 hours of battery life.  It doesn't need to be 5.

I can upgrade the ram and hard drive no problem, so don't consider those a factor.

I wouldn't mind being able to play a few games on the run, namely Warcraft III, because my cousin and I play together all the time, and it would be great to just drive over from school with my netbook and play.

I theoretically have somewhere around $2500 to spend, and that includes my netbook and mATX system, so the cheaper my netbook, the more money I can put into my mATX system, but I'm looking to devote somewhere around $500-800 to the netbook.

Netbooks I like for various reasons:

hp mini 1000 (good keyboard, looks hot)

ASUS N10 (nVidia 9300m graphics.  can play COD4 decently)

Any other suggestions, or opinions on these?  I want to get some pros and cons down for 3-4 that I like, and then run a poll.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Are you planning for online shopping or buying local DD?

o/t: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1044442&postcount=30 This sux!


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the Dell mini 9 and I love the thing. Really good build quality. Mine has the 16gb ssd and 1 gb of ram. Windows XP is the OS. The thing is pretty fast and runs office 2007 just fine. I know you said that you don't want to get a dell so my next choice would be the HP mini 1000. Looks to be like a pretty sweet netbook.

As for speed, I think most of the netbooks are about the same because they all have the same cpu and mobile chipset in them. (a few exeptions on the more expensive ones) So you arn't going to see major difference at this point in time.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm definitely waiting until I get to the US to buy one.  I will either buy local or online.  I don't even think these Argentinians know what a netbook is...

And damn.  That 3870's got Alzheimer's or something...

And I agree with you BrooksyX, most netbooks won't differ in performance much at all.  The ASUS N10 does have the 9300m, though.  Do you think you could run Warcraft III on your Mini 9 nicely?


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm definitely waiting until I get to the US to buy one.  I will either buy local or online.  I don't even think these Argentinians know what a netbook is...
> 
> And damn.  That 3870's got Alzheimer's or something...
> 
> And I agree with you BrooksyX, most netbooks won't differ in performance much at all.  The ASUS N10 does have the 9300m, though.  Do you think you could run Warcraft III on your Mini 9 nicely?



I think I have a copy of warcraft 3 somewhere. Ill give it a try and get back to you. I don't think I would have any problem running Warcraft 3 on there. It runs WOW at about 15~25 fps depending on where I am at.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

What details are you using?  And yes, if it runs WOW fine, I'm probably set for WCIII.  I'd really appreciate you trying it out, though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

I know your looking at Netbooks but I figured this may interest you. . . .

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9036027&type=product&id=1218011395791


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> What details are you using?  And yes, if it runs WOW fine, I'm probably set for WCIII.  I'd really appreciate you trying it out, though.



All the settings are on low for WOW and the resolution is 800x600. If you bump to 1024 x 600 it doesn't really make a diffence.

I am installing Warcraft III on my main PC right now and then ill transfer it over to my dell mini after its done.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know your looking at Netbooks but I figured this may interest you. . . .
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9036027&type=product&id=1218011395791



Looks a lot like the specs from my lappie now.  Great price, but I really do want something much lighter than 5lbs if possible.  And smaller.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> All the settings are on low for WOW and the resolution is 800x600. If you bump to 1024 x 600 it doesn't really make a diffence.
> 
> I am installing Warcraft III on my main PC right now and then ill transfer it over to my dell mini after its done.



Thanks man.  Sounds like it should run just fine.


----------



## tvdang7 (Nov 3, 2008)

cool i just want to buy a netbook probably asus n270 so i can play wc3 dota sometimes with friends. they are cheap and have 120-160 gig hardrives depending on which you buy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

When are you thinking of buying, tvdang7?  I won't be able to buy until December, so if you get one before then, please let me know how you like it!  And maybe I'll play some WCIII with ya sometime.  Chlw anyone?


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay I can confirm 100% that Warcraft 3 runs great on my dell mini. I had all the settings on High and the resolution was at 800x600x32bit (highest allowed). Didn't have any problems with speed. I could check the fps if you would like, just tell me how to get into the console and what the command is for it.

Oh and now that its on their I think Ill go ahead and leave it on there


----------



## Katanai (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know if you really want a netbook man. With that budget you could buy a decent laptop and a good gaming rig...


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 3, 2008)

ooo ooo that acer 1 laptop looks sweet and is only like $350.00 uses that there intel atom cpu, iunno shit about laptops though other than they kinda suck cuz you always hit that stupid maouse pad while your typing


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

@ pb: You just disable the "tap to click" feature.

Thanks BrooksyX for testing that out for me.  Maybe if you still have it on there in December, we can share gamer names and play a few games 



Katanai said:


> I don't know if you really want a netbook man. With that budget you could buy a decent laptop and a good gaming rig...



I want to build a good benching rig, not just a gaming rig.  If I got a laptop, I would probably get an hp hdx16t for around $1500.  The real deal breaker is that I want something little and light to carry around.  I have a Dell D820 currently, and it's WAY too heavy (magnesium shell).  Even a 14" Inspiron is heavier than what I would like.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> it's WAY too heavy (magnesium shell).  Even a 14" Inspiron is heavier than what I would like.



You makin' yourself sound like a weak little snaught. Get the Asus N10 and don't think twice


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You makin' yourself sound like a weak little snaught. Get the Asus N10 and don't think twice



hey call me a weak little snaught after you carry around a Dell D820 with a shitload of books and electronics in one backpack 20 blocks to and from school twice a day.  My girlfriend can't even pick up the damn thing!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 3, 2008)

Very important question:

Do you need a nettop or a laptop?

If you are OK with a laptop, consider

(wait for it)

The *new* Apple MacBook.  I've just bought one for the wife, and am now considering getting one for myself:

1./ Install vmware fusion on it, http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/

2./ You can run MacOS AND WINDOWS at the same time!  Any application you have for Windows, and I mean any, you can run on the Mac.  the only limitation is (some) DirectX games.  But you arent buying the laptop for gaming anyway. 







3./ You can get rid of that gay ribbon at the bottom of MacOS desktop

4./ You can use GESTURES even in windows! Fantastic for browing and scrolling through documents

5./ You get an easy introduction to virtualisation, which is pretty neat once you see how it works and how effective it is. I'm converted.

6./ If you really want to GAME on the laptop, just load BOOTCAMP, and you can have a native windows machine that can do anything a PC can do, since without MacOS, it IS a PC.

DOWNSIDE

1./ For me the 13" macbook is just a little too big for my taste. If only there was an 11 or 12" version, the form factor would be better. (and lighter)

2./ It still is a *little* gay


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2008)

The ASUS N10 would be a good a good buy.  However, the 9300M is going to hurt battery performance.  My EeePC, which is very similar to the N10 but with the integrated GMA950, gets about 3.5 hours in Windows Vista with wireless and the Web-Cam Enabled.  The 9300M will only decrease that number.



lemonadesoda said:


> Very important question:
> 
> Do you need a nettop or a laptop?
> 
> ...



I think the $1000 price tag is beyond what he wants to spend, not to mention the battery life of the MacBook is a lot lower than he wants, and it is heavier than he wants also.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> hey call me a weak little snaught after you carry around a Dell D820 with a shitload of books and electronics in one backpack 20 blocks to and from school twice a day.  My girlfriend can't even pick up the damn thing!



I didn't actually call you that. I was just saying . . . 

Either way, I beleive you should get the parts rounded up for the mATX build first.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I didn't actually call you that. I was just saying . . .
> 
> Either way, I beleive you should get the parts rounded up for the mATX build first.



I kind of already have those in mind 



lemonadesoda said:


> Very important question:
> 
> Do you need a nettop or a laptop?
> 
> ...



Bigger than what I want, and I have a Zune.  No go.



newtekie1 said:


> The ASUS N10 would be a good a good buy.  However, the 9300M is going to hurt battery performance.  My EeePC, which is very similar to the N10 but with the integrated GMA950, gets about 3.5 hours in Windows Vista with wireless and the Web-Cam Enabled.  The 9300M will only decrease that number.



The great thing about the ASUS N10 is that like a WiFi switch, there is a 9300m switch, that will turn the discrete graphics on and off, although it does require a reboot.  Also, a review that I read only cut the battery life down about 45mins out of the usual 4.5hrs by using it, so it doesn't seem to impact it horrifically.

Any other suggestions for netbooks?  ASUS N10, hp Mini 1000, Dell Inspiron Mini 12 (same as mini 9, but a little bigger - if it's light enough, I may go for it.  Let's get a list of suggestions, and put their differences so we can have a poll.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 3, 2008)

> Bigger than what I want, and I have a Zune. No go.


OK to the bigger. Not OK to the Zune. The Apple can drive a Zune, because the Apple can drive Windows NP.
http://www.slashgear.com/zune-now-works-with-mac-using-vmware-043330/


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 3, 2008)

I personally like my EeePC, should be getting the 2GB stick of ram I ordered for it today.  If you are looking for some decient gaming, then I would say the N10 is your best bet, but if you mainly will be using the netbook for chatting and surfing, the extra GFX power really isn't needed IMO.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> OK to the bigger. Not OK to the Zune. The Apple can drive a Zune, because the Apple can drive Windows NP.
> http://www.slashgear.com/zune-now-works-with-mac-using-vmware-043330/



True, but I really don't want a mac.  There are WAY too many other people with them.  And besides, they're a lot more expensive than a netbook would be, and the more I can contribute to my mATX system, the better.



dark2099 said:


> I personally like my EeePC, should be getting the 2GB stick of ram I ordered for it today.  If you are looking for some decient gaming, then I would say the N10 is your best bet, but if you mainly will be using the netbook for chatting and surfing, the extra GFX power really isn't needed IMO.



Let me know how it runs with the extra RAM.  Are you on XP or Vista on yours Joseph?  I can't recall.

It's probably going to be used for chatting and surfing more than anything, but being able to boot up a decent game on a small little lappie would be nice, and I would probably pay an extra hundred or so dollars to be able to do that (and show it off teeheehee ).


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Also, let me add one more requirement, just in case I haven't made it more explicit.  I MUST be able to run Excel 2003 or 2007 PERIOD.  I have classes based on it.  I'm not sure if that's possible on a machine with a non-Windows XP or Vista OS or not...


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine is running XP and it is doing ok with 1GB, the nice thing about the 10" EeePC is that is has its own SetFSB ICS thingy (peek in the OC thread in my sig) so you can have some fun with it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have Vista Business on my EeePC 10", I did upgrade to 2GB and I am very happy with the performance.  Gaming is a no go on it though, I couldn't even get it to handle CS:S, though Warcraft III might be possible.  It would definitely be possible on the N10 though.


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 3, 2008)

I am innterested to the benchmarks on the dell mini 12. Sounds like it is going to use a whole new chipset than all the other netbooks out there. It is supposed to use a lot less power than the current intel one but I guess 1gb ram is the limit. I think 1gb of ram will just not cut it in vista but it sounds like vista will be available to order on the mini 12. I am also interested to see what the battery life will be like because it will only have a 3 cell battery.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 3, 2008)

I recommend Asus N10 or if you can stretch, N20.
somebody in the UK reviewed playing Crysis (on low) on the N10, and it ran semi-smooth; should be more than required


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw a movie of the N10 playing Call of Duty 4 at pretty decent settings smoothly.  That really impressed me.  The damn thing's like an ugly bronze, though.  Maybe I'll paint it 

Thanks dark and newtekie on your input.  I think I'm going to get something other than the EeePC line.



BrooksyX said:


> I am innterested to the benchmarks on the dell mini 12. Sounds like it is going to use a whole new chipset than all the other netbooks out there. It is supposed to use a lot less power than the current intel one but I guess 1gb ram is the limit. I think 1gb of ram will just not cut it in vista but it sounds like vista will be available to order on the mini 12. I am also interested to see what the battery life will be like because it will only have a 3 cell battery.



That sounds really interesting.  They're released in Japan I think.  Maybe we can do some snooping...



Exavier said:


> I recommend Asus N10 or if you can stretch, N20.
> somebody in the UK reviewed playing Crysis (on low) on the N10, and it ran semi-smooth; should be more than required



Yeah I just went through a few youtube reviews, and it seems to play Crysis Warhead on low from 10-30FPS, COD4 from 15-35FPS, and half life 2 from 35-100FPS! 

The N20 looks promising if it has discrete graphics like the N10, and the price is under $1000.  I'll be keeping an eye out for it, definitely.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Did a bit more snooping on the N20...



			
				TechArena.in said:
			
		

> With a diagonal measurement of 12.1 inches and a weight estimated at 1.85 kg with battery three cells, however, the N20 falls into the category of Ultraportables. Asus makes choosing a configuration using Centrino 2, around a Core 2 Duo processor, a chipset GM45 and an 802.11n WiFi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In broken English, it looks like the N20 will not have discrete graphics.  That's really a shame.  With a Core 2 Duo, even the low end 9300 M GS would shine, because even it is limited by the Atom N270 in some cases.  If it ends up costing a good amount more than the N10 (which it probably will), and it indeed does not have a discrete graphics option, I will probably stick with the N10.  Besides, I don't need a Core 2 Duo to browse, chat, and play the occasional game of Warcraft III or Call of Duty 4.

It sure as hell looks sexier than the N10, though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm about 10 minutes from buying the ASUS N10 for about $550.  Any objections?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 4, 2008)

Not really, just wanted to update you that I got the 2GB stick installed.  Things are smoother, for some reason the ram runs at 533 4-4-4-12 rather than 667 5-5-5-15, the original 1GB stick did the same thing, when I installed the 2GB stick I noticed the 1GB was also 667 5-5-5-15 stock too so have to OC to get the 667, but runs at 4-4-4-12 instead of 5-5-5-15 so better for me.  This stick has a nice heatspreader so system temps may stay a tad cooler.  Enjoy the N10.  Sick price too considering my EeePC cost about $430.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 4, 2008)

My dad just got one of these bad boys
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220386
I might get to use it for a bit


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice ShadowFold!  Please steal it for a bit and let me know how it is!  I'm getting the model right below it with the 160GB hdd and Vista home prem.

I didn't end up buying it.  Financial troubles, etc. with my school made it hard to commit and actually buy.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 4, 2008)

let me know how you find that N10, DD - I'm looking at it myself for a little fun in class  haha
but yeah, looks good, I didn't know the N20 didn't have discrete, I thought it was same but with Centrino 2  sorry man


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a nice little site discussion netbooks and hacks

http://www.liliputing.com/


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Exavier said:


> let me know how you find that N10, DD - I'm looking at it myself for a little fun in class  haha
> but yeah, looks good, I didn't know the N20 didn't have discrete, I thought it was same but with Centrino 2  sorry man



No problem man.  I made the same mistake until I read a page on one.  Bad move by ASUS if you ask me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> This is a nice little site discussion netbooks and hacks
> 
> http://www.liliputing.com/



Nice!  Thanks man!


----------



## Yin (Jan 12, 2009)

I just got the N10JC, I think its freaking awesome.
Just formatting and reconfiguring everything to my liking.


----------



## aximbigfan (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Mini 1000 on order:
XP SP3 (heh, heh, not for long)
1GB of RAM
10.1'' screen
BT/WIFI
16GB SSD


I'm going to put a faster SSD in it, then stick 2GB of RAM in it.

I plan to dual boot XBMC, and some other OS (DSL Linux?).


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 13, 2009)

Old thread!!!


----------

